# Enneagram Personality Test



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/test.php

The test is pretty thorough. I feel the descriptions were more specific than the ones found on other popular test.

I got Type 5 by the way. What about you?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm 4w5 So/Sp. do Test 2, it's better.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

"
You are most likely a type *9*.
Taking wings into account, you seem to be a *5w6 or 6w5*."

Dafuq lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Noll said:


> i'm 4w5 So/Sp. do Test 2, it's better.


I didn't even bother to look at test 2 initially. Now that you mention it, I will try test 2 out later.



NoHeart said:


> "
> You are most likely a type *9*.
> Taking wings into account, you seem to be a *5w6 or 6w5*."
> 
> Dafuq lol


:lol yeah the wing thing is kinda confusing


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Last time I took one of these tests years ago I got a 4. I don't remember if it was pure 4 or not though.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

You are most likely a type *1*.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a *6w5*.

Type 1 - 10
Type 6 - 9.7
Type 5 - 9

"*Enneagram Type 1 - The Reformer*

Perfectionists, responsible, fixated on improvement

People of this personality type are essentially looking to make things better, as they think nothing is ever quite good enough. This makes them perfectionists who desire to reform and improve; idealists who strive to make order out of the omnipresent chaos.

Ones have a fine eye for detail. They are always aware of the flaws in themselves, others and the situations in which they find themselves. This triggers their need to improve, which can be beneficial for all concerned, but which can also prove to be burdensome to both the One and those who are on the receiving end of the One's reform efforts.

Ones are often intelligent and independent and can easily mistake themselves for Fives, but unlike Fives, Ones are primarily people of action, not thought. Ones tend to worry and are prone to anxiety and can sometimes mistype as Sixes, but they are far less affiliative than Sixes and their standards are not reached by seeking consensus with a group. Finally, the relentless pursuit of perfection can take its toll and lead to depression."

"*Sixes with a Five-wing* can seem like Ones because they are serious, self-controlled, and committed to specific moral, ethical, and political beliefs. Like Eights, they can also be rather outspoken and passionate in the expression of their beliefs, with less concern about being liked than the Six with a Seven-wing."

Very accurate stuff.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Type Five. I'll trust that. It seems consistent with my Meyers-Briggs type of INTP.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

i got type 2w3 and type 9 in a close second 

I dont think most of the negative traits were accurate in my test but most of the positive traits were pretty spot on. I don't think I'm extroverted though :teeth. It said I could be abusive in my enneagram :shock.

I am an INFP in the myers brigg temperament and that describes me better I think.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You are most likely a type 6 (the Loyalist) with 7 wing

top three:

Type 6 SX
Type 4 SX
Type 7 SO

not sure what they mean by sexual instinct, social instinct and self preservation instinct exactly.

Anyway I'm type 6w7 now it seems, I took test number 2 seems 4 was second place though this time.

http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/type6.php

I'm not sure if that's me or my SA... It doesn't really sound like me :/ I was hoping for something a little more accurate.

I'll take the first test and see if that's any better.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> not sure what they mean by sexual instinct, social instinct and self preservation instinct exactly.


http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/articles/nartinstvar.asp#.UgWKqpLxq-0
http://theenneagram.blogspot.se/2007/09/instinctual-variants.html
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/6634-instinctual-variants.html
http://theenneagram.blogspot.se/2007/09/instinctual-variant-stackings.html

so = social
sp = self-preservation
sx = sexual

4's are easily mistyped as 6's btw. it took a lot of time before i found 'my' type. before that i usually got 6w5 or 6w7 and it didn't really feel right.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

5 w (4 & 6) both 4 and 6 were very close.

You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator)
with balanced wings

variant

SP = Self-preservation instinct
SX = Sexual instinct
SO = Social instinct



Persephone The Dread said:


> not sure what they mean by sexual instinct, social instinct and self preservation instinct exactly.





> Self-preservation variant
> 
> People of the self-preservation variant are generally trying to be comfortable and independent. Their well-being is very important to them, so they pay much attention to their health, house and financial position. They are less interested in interpersonal contact, and are typically less spontaneous and don't show as much emotion as people of the other two subtypes of their enneagram type.
> 
> ...


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

*You are most likely a type 2 or 6.
Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 6w5.*

Type 2 - The Helper (Helpers who need to be needed)
Type 6 - The Loyalist (Conflicted between trust and distrust)

I think the loyalist is closer to how I feel.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You are most likely a type 4.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 4w5.

Type 4 - 8.3
Type 9 - 5
Type 1 - 5

OK who knows then lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Noll said:


> http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/articles/nartinstvar.asp#.UgWKqpLxq-0
> http://theenneagram.blogspot.se/2007/09/instinctual-variants.html
> http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/6634-instinctual-variants.html
> http://theenneagram.blogspot.se/2007/09/instinctual-variant-stackings.html
> ...


Yeah I got sx that bit makes more sense I guess based on those descriptions. Oh and so for 7
I don't know I got 4w5 taking the first test. Hmm... I'll just consider this a temporary failure and maybe try again another day in the future lol.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

remember: being Sx doesn't mean you like sex more than any other instinctual variant. and good luck. 4 and 7 are very different types.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Noll said:


> remember: being Sx doesn't mean you like sex more than any other instinctual variant. and good luck. 4 and 7 are very different types.


Oh yeah I realised that, actually that's what made me question that part in the first place as I'm almost asexual and it's not an important part of life for me but anyway yeah. I got 6w7 and 4w5 which seems quite odd, so I'll just take it again some other day. 

the only part of seven that fits for me I think is this: 'Sevens are fear types who are specifically afraid of the power of negative states of mind. These they avoid by seeking distractions in the external environment: by multi-tasking, by keeping their options open, by engaging in stimulation seeking of all kinds.'


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

You are most likely a type 6. Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 6w5.

You are most likely a type 6 (the loyalist) with 5 wing
Self-preservation variant


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/type5.php You are most likely a type *5*.
Taking wings into account, you seem to be a *5w6 or 6w5*.

Type 5: "Tend to withdraw and observe."
Type 6: "Conflicted between trust and distrust."

Seems about right.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

You are most likely a type 1.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 1w9 or 9w1.

The Reformer or The Peacemaker?
Whatever I guess...


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Type 6 - The Loyalist


----------



## HopelessAtLife (Aug 1, 2013)

I got type 5


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Type 5, 5w6.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

5w4.... meh. Not sure I completely agree.

This is rather spot on though:

"To compensate for their sensitivity, Fives sometimes adopt an attitude of careless indifference"

"Fives are usually somewhat restrained when it comes to emotional expression, but they often have stronger feelings than they let on."

"Fives have an often exaggerrated need for privacy and a deep seated fear of intrusion. Because of their sensitivity and their fears of inadequacy, Fives fear being overwhelmed, either by the demands of others or by the strength of their own emotions."


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

type 1 but i don't think it's accurate


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Type 6 6w5. I certainly sound like a 5 after reading the descriptions though


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Type 9 - The Peacemaker for me. Interesting reading the description as it is pretty close to me. Particularly this bit:

"Nines frequently mistype themselves as *they have a rather diffuse sense of their own identities.*"

Top five results for me:

Wing 9w1 - 13.4
Wing 9w8 - 11.9
Wing 5w4 - 11.5
Wing 5w6 - 10.5
Wing 1w9 - 10.2


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

You are most likely a type 5.

Taking wings into account you seem to be 5w6.


----------



## CelestialRush (Aug 5, 2013)

I got type 9 the first time I took the test, but to be honest I kind of fixed it. I took it again and tried to answer more honestly, and I got type 4, which seems more accurate to me.
I've spent a ton of time on this site just because I think it's really interesting.


----------



## CelestialRush (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey, I'm interested to know what level of health people would put themselves at. I think I'm most likely level 5 or 6.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Type 5 ("Your wings seem to be balanced."). Curious how many people got that, according to the description I would expect some correlation with SAD but I have a feeling not all types are equally likely.



> Fives are sensitive; they don't feel adequately defended against the world. To compensate for their sensitivity, Fives sometimes adopt an attitude of careless indifference or intellectual arrogance, which has the unfortunate consequence of creating distance between themselves and others.
> 
> Fives are usually somewhat restrained when it comes to emotional expression, but they often have stronger feelings than they let on. Few people know what is going on beneath the surface, as Fives have an often exaggerrated need for privacy and a deep seated fear of intrusion. Because of their sensitivity and their fears of inadequacy, Fives fear being overwhelmed, either by the demands of others or by the strength of their own emotions. They sometimes deal with this by developing a minimalistic lifestyle in which they make few demands on others in exchange for few demands being made on them.


Yep, sounds about right.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Type 6 
That was a little bit personal


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

CelestialRush said:


> Hey, I'm interested to know what level of health people would put themselves at. I think I'm most likely level 5 or 6.


right now? level 6. (type 4)

"Gradually think that they are different from others, and feel that they are exempt from living as everyone else does. They become melancholy dreamers, disdainful, decadent, and sensual, living in a fantasy world. Self-pity and envy of others leads to self-indulgence, and to becoming increasingly impractical, unproductive, effete, and precious."


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Noll said:


> right now? level 6. (type 4)
> 
> "Gradually think that they are different from others, and feel that they are exempt from living as everyone else does. They become melancholy dreamers, disdainful, decadent, and sensual, living in a fantasy world. Self-pity and envy of others leads to self-indulgence, and to becoming increasingly impractical, unproductive, effete, and precious."


Where does it tell you the health level?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

purplebutterfly said:


> Where does it tell you the health level?


http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/typefour.asp#.Ugk-bpLxq-0

there are health level-descriptions for each type on that website.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Noll said:


> http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/typefour.asp#.Ugk-bpLxq-0
> 
> there are health level-descriptions for each type on that website.


Thanks. I found the link very insightful.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Type 6, 5 wing, social variant.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Type 5 - 10.3 (The Investigator)
Type 6 - 9.7 (The Loyalist)
Type 4 - 9.3 (The Individualist)
Type 9 - 6.7 (The Peacemaker)

Wing 5w6 - 15.2


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Type 5 - 9.7
Type 6 - 9.0

Wing 5w6 - 14.2...whatever that means.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Apparently I am type 1, though if I were to describe myself I'd probably rather go for type 4-5. I have decided to blame it on the test rather than myself. Ha!


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

INFP 5w4


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Says I'm a type *9*.



> Nines essentially feel a need for peace and harmony. They tend to avoid conflict at all costs, whether it be internal or interpersonal. As the potential for conflict in life is virtually ubiquitous, the Nine's desire to avoid it generally results in some degree of withdrawal from life, and many Nines are, in fact, introverted. Other Nines lead more active, social lives, but nevertheless remain to some to degree "checked out," or not fully involved, as if to insulate themselves from threats to their peace of mind.


----------



## Secret Sparkplug (Aug 18, 2013)

5w6. I usually get 6w5, though.



> People of this personality type essentially fear that they don't have enough inner strength to face life, so they tend to withdraw, to retreat into the safety and security of the mind where they can mentally prepare for their emergence into the world. Fives feel comfortable and at home in the realm of thought. They are generally intelligent, well read and thoughtful and they frequently become experts in the areas that capture their interest. While they are sometimes scientifically oriented, especially with the Six wing, just as many Fives are drawn to the humanities and it is not at all uncommon for Fives to have artistic inclinations.
> 
> Fives are often a bit eccentric; they feel little need to alter their beliefs to accommodate majority opinion, and they refuse to compromise their freedom to think just as they please. The problem for Fives is that while they are comfortable in the realm of thought, they are frequently a good deal less comfortable when it comes to dealing with their emotions, the demands of a relationship, or the need to find a place for themselves in the world.
> 
> Fives tend to be shy, nonintrusive, independent and reluctant to ask for the help that others might well be happy to extend to them.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Type 5 - 8.7
Type 9 - 7.7


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, spelling errors in the test. Better take this with (even moreso) a grain of salt. 

Type 4 - 12 
Type 5 - 11.7 
Type 6 - 9.3 
Type 1 - 8.3 
Type 2 - 6.7 
Type 7 - 6.7 
Type 3 - 5.3

Wing 4w5 - 17.9 
Wing 5w4 - 17.7 
Wing 5w6 - 16.4 
Wing 6w5 - 15.2 
Wing 4w3 - 14.7 
Wing 6w7 - 12.7 
Wing 1w2 - 11.7 
Wing 7w6 - 11.4 
Wing 3w4 - 11.3 
Wing 2w1 - 10.9 
Wing 1w9 - 9.7 
Wing 2w3 - 9.4 
Wing 3w2 - 8.7 
Wing 7w8 - 7.2 

"You are most likely a type 4.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 4w5 or 5w4."

Probably a level 7 for health.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Interesting there are no sevens or eights so far. Those are like the most outgoing types.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

5 fit me very well. Not surprised it is the most common one.

"Type 5 - 13
Type 6 - 12
Type 9 - 11.7
Type 1 - 10.7
Type 4 - 10.3
Type 2 - 10.3
Type 3 - 10
Type 8 - 6.3

Wing 5w6 - 19
Wing 6w5 - 18.5
Wing 5w4 - 18.2
Wing 9w1 - 17.1
Wing 4w5 - 16.8
Wing 1w9 - 16.6
Wing 1w2 - 15.9
Wing 2w1 - 15.7
Wing 4w3 - 15.3
Wing 2w3 - 15.3
Wing 3w2 - 15.2
Wing 3w4 - 15.2
Wing 9w8 - 14.9
Wing 6w7 - 12.9
Wing 8w9 - 12.2
Wing 8w7 - 7.2"


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Type 6 - 10
Type 9 - 9.7
Type 5 - 9
Type 7 - 4.7

Wing 6w5 - 14.5
Wing 5w6 - 14
Wing 6w7 - 12.4
Wing 5w4 - 11
Wing 9w8 - 9.9
Wing 7w6 - 9.7
Wing 9w1 - 9.7
Wing 7w8 - 4.9


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

You are most likely a type *4*.
Taking wings into account, you seem to be a *4w5*.

The individualist, I had a feeling this is what I'll be getting.


----------



## Deviant Din (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm 5w6 so/sp.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

4w5 here


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

Type 4 - 14
Type 9 - 9.3
Type 5 - 6.3
Type 3 - 6

Wing 4w5 - 17.2
Wing 4w3 - 17
Wing 5w4 - 13.3
Wing 3w4 - 13
Wing 9w8 - 11.8
Wing 9w1 - 9.7
Wing 5w6 - 7.5
Wing 3w2 - 6.2

I'm the Individualist.

I'm not sure what all this means yet, gonna look it over.

Someone want to give me a better explanation of what these numbers mean and what the "wings" are??


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

8w7


----------



## Unerring Fallacy (Jul 22, 2013)

How much faith do people put in these tests?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Unerring Fallacy said:


> How much faith do people put in these tests?


They're fun distractions.

But not much.

I enjoy crushing people, but I told it that.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Type 8 - 10.3
Type 5 - 10.3
Type 1 - 10
Type 6 - 7.7
Type 9 - 7.3
Type 7 - 7.3

Wing 5w6 - 14.2
Wing 8w7 - 14
Wing 8w9 - 14
Wing 1w9 - 13.7
Wing 6w5 - 12.9
Wing 7w8 - 12.5
Wing 9w8 - 12.5
Wing 9w1 - 12.3
Wing 5w4 - 11.8
Wing 6w7 - 11.4
Wing 7w6 - 11.2
Wing 1w2 - 10

I'm not entirely sure what this means...I think I am an 8 and 5?


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Says I'm a type *9*.


Same. 9w1. It makes great sense actually..


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Implicate said:


> Type 8 - 10.3
> Type 5 - 10.3
> Type 1 - 10
> Type 6 - 7.7
> ...


Basically you tied. You're a 8 and a 5. Although you seem to have more 8 traits than 5.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmm there are more Loyalist than I expected and less achievers, I wonder why. Of course the test allows for mistyping, but still.

Based off of what I know, I'm definitely a 5, it's quite blatant actually.



Unerring Fallacy said:


> How much faith do people put in these tests?


Faith in determining your type? I imagine many people don't have whole faith, especially if the test suggest they exist in a manor they aren't proud of. I think many people just find their results interesting.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

> What all Sixes have in common however, is the fear rooted at the center of their personality, which manifests in worrying, and restless imaginings of everything that might go wrong. ... The essential anxiety at the core of the type Six fixation tends to permeate the personality with a sort of "defensive suspiciousness." Sixes don't trust easily; they are often ambivalent about others, until the person has absolutely proven herself, at which point they are likely to respond with steadfast loyalty. The loyalty of the Six is something of a two edged sword however, as Sixes are sometimes prone to stand by a friend, partner, job or cause even long after it is time to move on.


Well I am an anxious person, so the general description would naturally fit that. Still, what fun.


----------



## Mushie (Sep 21, 2013)

6
or 6w5


----------



## Mushie (Sep 21, 2013)

Mushie said:


> 6
> or 6w5


On the other test I got 5w4 though, but 4, 5 and 6 by reading all of them seems to be the ones who fit me the most


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

6w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm a type 9


----------

